# disability living allowance



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi
Can anyone tell me if i get disability living allowance in the uk and move to spain will i be able to get the allowance still in spain or would it be stopped as i no longer live in the uk


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

*were are you going again lol*



njcdec said:


> Hi
> Can anyone tell me if i get disability living allowance in the uk and move to spain will i be able to get the allowance still in france or would it be stopped as i no longer live in the uk


make your mind up spain or france


----------



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

*disability*

Hi
it was ment to say spain its just i not sure if spain or southern france would suit me better as i have a lot of pain in the uk so i am trying to find out as much as i can for both countries




jkchawner said:


> make your mind up spain or france


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

njcdec said:


> Hi
> it was ment to say spain its just i not sure if spain or southern france would suit me better as i have a lot of pain in the uk so i am trying to find out as much as i can for both countries


I cant help you with your benefit question but I can tell you that southern france seems to be expensive, my best friend lives there and although she´s really happy and settled, we often compare notes on prices.. petrol, electricity, food.... The climate where she lives (nr Narbonne), is similar to where we are, although they apparently have a cold wind most of the winter. Mind you, it has been really cold and wet here since mid Sept - I´m in Southern Spain by the way

Jo x


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

njcdec said:


> Hi
> Can anyone tell me if i get disability living allowance in the uk and move to spain will i be able to get the allowance still in spain or would it be stopped as i no longer live in the uk


If you are already claiming disability allowances in the UK then they are normally transferrable to Spain. You need to speak to the DWP in Newcastle as it does depend on the type of allowance. Not all are transferrable


----------



## DWPinSpain (Mar 2, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> If you are already claiming disability allowances in the UK then they are normally transferrable to Spain. You need to speak to the DWP in Newcastle as it does depend on the type of allowance. Not all are transferrable


You can apply to bring disability living allowance (care component only), attendance allowance and carer's allowance with you. However you have to write to the Pension, Disability and Carer's Service, not the DWP in Newcastle. You can email them on [email protected].


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

DWPinSpain said:


> However you have to write to the Pension, Disability and Carer's Service, not the DWP in Newcastle..


I was close then


----------

